# Bloated ADF



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey,

So 2 days ago, I while feeding i noticed that one of my ADFs looked bloated, so I stopped feeding him (but while i was feeding my other frog, he stole some of the bloodworms). Anyway, I didnt feed him last night, but he is still bloated, I am very worried for him and I am praying that it isn't dropsy. Also, he seems normal with activity level, but he seems to be spending a lot more time near the top and floating in his "zen" position. My other frog is completely fine. Any opinions or suggestions? thank you.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

If you can maybe isolate him so you make sure he doesn't eat for a few days..How old is this frog though? I ask because it doesn't look like "he" has any arm pit bumps to indicate he's a male, it may be that the bloated frog is a female, they tend to look plumper than the boys.


----------



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

It could be a female, im not actually sure, but its fairly young i presume, I got him almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

But this frog is smaller in overall size than my other one.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hmm yeah probably too young, the gravel looks really small (may just be the picture?) Is it possible this frog ingested some? They don't have the best eyesight and they kind of just snap at anything and try to eat it, I have pretty fine sand but I know my frogs eat it (i do use a feeding bowl and I suggest one!), I think it's just small enough to pass through their system without issue.


----------



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah the gravel is pretty small, I suppose it is possible it could have ingested some, but it seems like he'd have to really try lol, the pellets and bloodworms that I feed t are much smaller than the gravel though.


----------



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

And I want to try using a feeding bowl, but I am afraid they would have trouble finding the food in time, plus my filter always moves the food around if I try to place in one spot.


----------



## justin31love (Jul 2, 2015)

But also how long can my frog go without eating? it has been 2 days


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

sorry for some reason I wasn't getting the notifications for this, I hope I'm not too late! they can go a little while without eating I think like a week from what I understand? I only feed my adults every other day usually.

A feeding bowl is pretty easy and they'll learn, just put the food in the bowl in the same spot every time, eventually they'll learn where the food is and go there when it's around feeding time. Personally I hate gravel anyways (it just traps all the icky stuff) but if you like it and don't think they can ingest it then I'd say just go with a feeding bowl! Now that I think about it though that frog could just be eating all the food and not letting the other frog eat? you might try separating them when you feed them if you have to. However, mine seem pretty fat after eating dinner everytime so you might be worrying for no reason.


----------

